# LFTS 11/4/2020



## up520 (Jan 25, 2008)

Stayed up all night - watching results
hoping arrows fly true and trails are red
T-11 days till I'm in the YOOP for first sit with little bro

Hope OGB is back and not still standing on line to vote

Stay safe and harness up


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Well, I'm finally able to join again. Ended up burning a day and a half of my vacation to work a deal on a new to me truck. Got it all wrapped up yesterday, now I can turn my head back to deer. Gear is loaded, waiting on coffee for the thermos and I'll be on my way. Gonna harass the public land deer again today.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Heading out in a few,good luck everyone.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

At the truck getting dressed. Not sure if I should wear hunting clothes or shorts and flip flops. Hell of a time for Indian summer. The two weeks I look most forward to every year. I just want prime weather for the sport. Is that too much to ask? I feel really sorry for the guys that are on a paid hunt. Let’s hope this weather doesn’t lock the deer down. On the bright side this warm front means there is a cold front in our future. Good luck to everyone getting after it in this heat wave!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I hate this warm weather. Cold front next week. Gotta a mile walk. Good luck guys.


----------



## Zig Zag (Apr 28, 2020)

up520 said:


> Stayed up all night - *watching results*


Still a little early, but it's not looking good for Kayne.

:lol:


----------



## Shawnxbow (Sep 29, 2020)

Good luck everyone stay safe. I have Friday and Monday off. Not sure what to think about the warm weather enjoy sitting in the stand but will deer move?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

I am fully ensconsed in the future site of a deer brothel, lets hope!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Heading to the stand now. Good luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

Good luck everyone. Off work today and tomorrow to hopefully get it done!


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

In the stand and set up since 6am, washtenaw county. Good luck everyone!


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

In the climber in a new tree, let's get it done.


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Good luck today everyone. I hope to be out tonight with my son. I have to take care of the deer I shot yesterday and get some things around the house finished up. Shoot straight, stay safe.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Almost had to wear sunglasses to get to the stand with such a bright moon.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Myself and the kid are in. The kid has already seen a buck and a doe in the moonlight. Hopefully that’s a good sign. Good luck all


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Just heard a grunt


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Just had one walk by 15 yards nose to ground. Big body, to dark to see antlers. Why couldn't it have been 20 minutes later.


----------



## Street (Nov 1, 2017)

Good luck today! Bright moon on the walk in. Sitting a new piece that I scouted this spring. Has potential for travel corridor between a hillside and oak trees next to a pond. GT County Public. Love it!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Saw a bow to the antlers and he stood broadside. Looked big enough to have backstraps. Been a crazy year and about the first time I got the rush and Ravins gotta eat, too...

Maybe I will actually have time to finish the last minute presentation for Monday...


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

was outside grilling some burgers last night at the in laws.. this booner of a button rolled in while i was cooking.. had him dead in my sites but let him pass...


----------



## Muskegonbow (Dec 31, 2006)

Really slow this morning. Last two mornings were great. Today nothing.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

A fawn just pointed out to me that I wasn't hunting this spot perfectly, didn't even know that trail was there! I'll be back with my climber tomorrow and in even earlier.

Gonna go grab the waders and canoe and go on a little adventure for the afternoon. Can't be a bad idea to be close to the water for this warm day.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

MichiFishy said:


> A fawn just pointed out to me that I wasn't hunting this spot perfectly, didn't even know that trail was there! I'll be back with my climber tomorrow and in even earlier.
> 
> Gonna go grab the waders and canoe and go on a little adventure for the afternoon. Can't be a bad idea to be close to the water for this warm day.


Turning back into fishing weather instead of hunting.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

So when you've noticed that bucks are chasing does, do you fellas try to pull their attention with a call? If so, do you grunt? Series of grunts? Can call? 

I watched a buck chasing a too small doe yesterday and they dashed off into the woods. I flipped the doe in estrus can and that buck came running to me and he was making a similar sound to the can. It's the first time I've heard a deer vocalize. Very cool. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Macs13 said:


> So when you've noticed that bucks are chasing does, do you fellas try to pull their attention with a call? If so, do you grunt? Series of grunts? Can call?
> 
> I watched a buck chasing a too small doe yesterday and they dashed off into the woods. I flipped the doe in estrus can and that buck came running to me and he was making a similar sound to the can. It's the first time I've heard a deer vocalize. Very cool.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I typically use a bleat.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

I'm most likely in all day, how many other doing the ironman sit with me today?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Sam22 said:


> I'm most likely in all day, how many other doing the ironman sit with me today?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


How large is your lease? You said you have 5 hunters and I was just wondering. Good luck.

I just got back from SE Ohio and there was a lot of scrapes, fresh rubs, and we were able to call some deer in to us. Grunts mostly.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

anagranite said:


> How large is your lease? You said you have 5 hunters and I was just wondering. Good luck.
> 
> I just got back from SE Ohio and there was a lot of scrapes, fresh rubs, and we were able to call some deer in to us. Grunts mostly.


500 and change...big farm 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Good day and looks like several more to get some outside stuff finished up. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Hookslinger (Aug 3, 2016)

Heading out to some public in a while. Warm and breezy here so I figured I'd mix it up.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

No sightings today, but did hear a couple deer making there way past me. Still to dark to see . Seen a Dam bee buzzing around SMH.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

sureshot006 said:


> Saw a bow to the antlers and he stood broadside. Looked big enough to have backstraps. Been a crazy year and about the first time I got the rush and Ravins gotta eat, too...
> 
> Maybe I will actually have time to finish the last minute presentation for Monday...


Well? What did santa bring you for Rutmas?


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

70* and 15 mph SW wind, not good for deer movement midday. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Sam22 said:


> I'm most likely in all day, how many other doing the ironman sit with me today?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I would be but I have to get some house stuff done today so it’s out of the way for when weather gets better! Climbing down at 1. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

I’m gonna shoot my bow and grill today. Almost too nice to be sweating in the stand. Plus wind is not great for any of my sets. 


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

d_rek said:


> Well? What did santa bring you for Rutmas?


Basket 8. Typical for the property. It's the one I thought it was. Biggest we had on cam. Been a bad year. Pic later


----------



## Roman1 (Sep 12, 2013)

Took advantage of the wind noise and snuck out to grab some lunch. Threw out some code blue on my way back in. Smelled fresh. I hope they like it.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

70* and 15 mph SW wind, not good for deer movement midday. Might go stretch my legs a d make a couple phone calls. Farmer is here to cut beans anyhow.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Gonna make some lemonade with this lemon of a hunting day. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

MichiFishy said:


> View attachment 597985
> 
> 
> Gonna make some lemonade with this lemon of a hunting day.
> ...


Beautiful picture MichiFishy good luck. And good luck everyone, I will try to get in for the last couple of hours too hot, mid 70's down here.


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

4 point with a limp just cruising by. Couldn’t see any wound but favoring his back left leg. He was still looking for love.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Can't shoot one from the couch, right? Doesn't feel like a dead deer evening as they're cutting the corn behind me. One small doe picking through the cut stuff. Didn't give myself enough time for the climber. I decided to bring a little tripod stool to sit in some long grass near trails but that set up felt bunk so I've climbed a familiar tree and hanging out on a limb. Fingers crossed. They were chasing yesterday....

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

snortwheeze said:


> Well 1st visitor... An arrogant young CO. Made me pull up my screenshot saying a gimp could have a buggy on state land ! Shouldn't he know the rules ? Almost like he didn't wanna believe I was paralyzed ! Told em stick a ******* knife in my leg see how I react !! And I'll trade ya this damn golf cart for your legs anytime pal ! Have a hard enough time being a no leg mofo during hunting season... Had to keep my cool but it was hard !! Sorry for rant.... phones going in pocket, time to enjoy the woods


He just didn't know that he was dealing a bad mofo like you. I reckon that CO was lucky to leave with his legs intact. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

snortwheeze said:


> Congrats SS. Don't sell yourself short !! Not all of us can kill the BIG1's


Lol yea. Land of the 2.5's. We don't expect to even see the caliber of deer that many guys pass in other areas of the state. Not even in a decade. I'm happy with every deer I get.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> About the only thing you can do during lock down is move right in on top of their bedding area. Having that spot set up before the season opens and not hunting until now is the key and also hard part.


Past five days we’ve seen 3 shooter bucks locked down with a doe but coming out to feed in a plot. They don’t move far but they still eat when they’re with a doe in heat.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Heard grunting and chasing just before light. They went round and round on the edge of a swamp to my left. Probably at least 10 min or so. Finally the doe ran out front of me, kinda playful like, and stopped maybe 50 yards to my right. Heard another grunt and heavy steps. Had to stop and check my watch then got ready. Took a bit as he stopped to do something where I couldn't see. Brush and shadows in the way. Finally steps out and I can see antlers with a bow and points. Couldn't see brows. Put it behind the shoulder at 30 yards and WHACK. First thing I see is belly hair. Thought I dropped him, but he took off back where he came from. Couple seconds and I hear him crash. The pure silence that followed was awesome.

Rushed to get him home and waiting for my son to see the deer before I skin/quarter. It's frickn 74 degrees!!! Packed 3 gal of ice in him so we'll see...

Anyone know if its possible to cut the heart right off a deer with a broadhead? I went to grab the heart to cut it out and I put about 3# or so pressure on it and it popped right out, no knife. Might explain the walking blood trail.


----------



## tom_the_chemist (Aug 24, 2008)

sureshot006 said:


> Heard grunting and chasing just before light. They went round and round on the edge of a swamp to my left. Probably at least 10 min or so. Finally the doe ran out front of me, kinda playful like, and stopped maybe 50 yards to my right. Heard another grunt and heavy steps. Had to stop and check my watch then got ready. Took a bit as he stopped to do something where I couldn't see. Brush and shadows in the way. Finally steps out and I can see antlers with a bow and points. Couldn't see brows. Put it behind the shoulder at 30 yards and WHACK. First thing I see is belly hair. Thought I dropped him, but he took off back where he came from. Couple seconds and I hear him crash. The pure silence that followed was awesome.
> 
> Rushed to get him home and waiting for my son to see the deer before I skin/quarter. It's frickn 74 degrees!!! Packed 3 gal of ice in him so we'll see...
> 
> ...


Congrats!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Well finally someone came to keep me awake.


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

bigbucks160 said:


> Shooter???
> View attachment 598027
> View attachment 598027


You even have big cats on that land. What the heck you feeding them there?


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

November Sunrise said:


> Past five days we’ve seen 3 shooter bucks locked down with a doe but coming out to feed in a plot. They don’t move far but they still eat when they’re with a doe in heat.


Still gotta eat right? I’m looking at what is the best area a buck will be when they’re locked down. Odds are favored towards bedding cover. During this time of the season I’ve seen them out in the middle of huge cut bean fields but that doesn’t mean I’m going to set up in the middle of it.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

sureshot006 said:


> Heard grunting and chasing just before light. They went round and round on the edge of a swamp to my left. Probably at least 10 min or so. Finally the doe ran out front of me, kinda playful like, and stopped maybe 50 yards to my right. Heard another grunt and heavy steps. Had to stop and check my watch then got ready. Took a bit as he stopped to do something where I couldn't see. Brush and shadows in the way. Finally steps out and I can see antlers with a bow and points. Couldn't see brows. Put it behind the shoulder at 30 yards and WHACK. First thing I see is belly hair. Thought I dropped him, but he took off back where he came from. Couple seconds and I hear him crash. The pure silence that followed was awesome.
> 
> Rushed to get him home and waiting for my son to see the deer before I skin/quarter. It's frickn 74 degrees!!! Packed 3 gal of ice in him so we'll see...
> 
> ...


Awesome story and buck. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

sureshot006 said:


> Heard grunting and chasing just before light. They went round and round on the edge of a swamp to my left. Probably at least 10 min or so. Finally the doe ran out front of me, kinda playful like, and stopped maybe 50 yards to my right. Heard another grunt and heavy steps. Had to stop and check my watch then got ready. Took a bit as he stopped to do something where I couldn't see. Brush and shadows in the way. Finally steps out and I can see antlers with a bow and points. Couldn't see brows. Put it behind the shoulder at 30 yards and WHACK. First thing I see is belly hair. Thought I dropped him, but he took off back where he came from. Couple seconds and I hear him crash. The pure silence that followed was awesome.
> 
> Rushed to get him home and waiting for my son to see the deer before I skin/quarter. It's frickn 74 degrees!!! Packed 3 gal of ice in him so we'll see...
> 
> ...


Congrats nice buck


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

November Sunrise said:


> View attachment 598057
> This evening’s view.


NS, I’m beginning to see a theme to your hunting spots.


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Out with the boy behind the house, got out later than what I would have wanted but I promised. It’s warm which is good for him and the wind is perfect so we will see. I know I struggle to sit still but man this boy is squirmy! GL all!


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Still gotta eat right? I’m looking at what is the best area a buck will be when they’re locked down. Odds are favored towards bedding cover. During this time of the season I’ve seen them out in the middle of huge cut bean fields but that doesn’t mean I’m going to set up in the middle of it.


Yes all the plots we saw them in were surrounded by good cover.


----------



## Old Shortstop (Jun 6, 2006)

160,

Must be a Calhoun thing with the cats. I have 3 different ones I see occasionally and get on camera regularly. Hope my bucks are moving. I am off 8 of the next 12 davs.

D.P.


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

I've had a good buck with a doe 80 yards behind me since I got up in the tree at 4. I've lost sight of him now, but know he's still close. If he doesn't come by tonight, think I'm gonna gonna get hip boots on in the morning and be in 2 hours before light. Seen one other small buck and another doe. Been good sit so far.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

sureshot006 said:


> Heard grunting and chasing just before light. They went round and round on the edge of a swamp to my left. Probably at least 10 min or so. Finally the doe ran out front of me, kinda playful like, and stopped maybe 50 yards to my right. Heard another grunt and heavy steps. Had to stop and check my watch then got ready. Took a bit as he stopped to do something where I couldn't see. Brush and shadows in the way. Finally steps out and I can see antlers with a bow and points. Couldn't see brows. Put it behind the shoulder at 30 yards and WHACK. First thing I see is belly hair. Thought I dropped him, but he took off back where he came from. Couple seconds and I hear him crash. The pure silence that followed was awesome.
> 
> Rushed to get him home and waiting for my son to see the deer before I skin/quarter. It's frickn 74 degrees!!! Packed 3 gal of ice in him so we'll see...
> 
> ...


Congrats nice buck and sounds like a great hunt.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Little guy


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

This is going to be the longest 45 minutes ever. Wish it was dark so I could make like a shepherd and get the flock outa here.
<----<<<


----------

